# This week in 1888



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.infoplease.com/spot/blizzard1.html


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 12, 2014)

Isn't today or tomorrow the anniversary of the 1993 Superstorm?  That's the best east coast storm I can remember?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 12, 2014)

One of the lesser known outcomes of that storm was the push to put urban transit lines underground. The blizzard was one of the big spurs to the wave of subway building in the Northeast around the turn of the century. Boston built their's first, followed by New York and Philadelphia.


----------

